# Beginner question



## kkaye (Jan 7, 2008)

This is one of my first projects and I was curious how to add keys to a 45 degree mitered corner. I understand for 90 degree corners you simply construct a jig and run it over the table saw but for 45 degree should I just build another jig or is there an easier way?

Thanks!


----------



## Dansbell (Jul 29, 2007)

Can you explain better what you are wanting to do? I am not familiar with the term keys.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

kkaye said:


> This is one of my first projects and I was curious how to add keys to a 45 degree mitered corner. I understand for 90 degree corners you simply construct a jig and run it over the table saw but for 45 degree should I just build another jig or is there an easier way?
> 
> Thanks!



Jigs are one way on the TS, they can be done with a router, similar to doing box joints.


----------



## mmwood_1 (Oct 24, 2007)

*hand sawn?*

If you want to try, you can always use a good sharp dovetail saw and sharp chisels to clean it up with. It's not that hard to do, if you have SHARP tools.


----------



## JCCLARK (Jan 30, 2007)

I like the jig method myself.
And with oversized holes to fasten the cleats you can fine
tune it untill perfect.

Mine's a "quick & dirty" one.
Someday I'll make a new one.


----------



## Stick (Aug 23, 2007)

Dansbell said:


> Can you explain better what you are wanting to do? I am not familiar with the term keys.


I wonder if he means splines....


----------



## kkaye (Jan 7, 2008)

Yes I'm sorry I meant Splines!! Mitered corners with splines. Basically I am trying to construct a box in the shape of a triangle that will fit in a corner above my desk. I wanted to give it some style by adding splines to the mitered corners and to add strength. But I think it will actually be better to inlay the front for style and forget about the splines. Who knows!:surrender:


----------

